# Puppy with upset tummy.



## TheresaW (30 August 2017)

Luna went to the vet yesterday for her second injections. She still has very loose poo which I told the vet about. She had a thorough check up, temp normal, good weight, no dehydration, and playful and puppy like in herself. 

The vet said it's probably a combination of new home etc as our other dog is fine. She didn't do the injection just in case, she's booked to have it next week.

Anything we can do to settle her tummy? She is on the same food she had at the breeders. I know an adult dog, we could starve for 24 hours, but not a puppy.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 August 2017)

I would feed her a few arrowroot biscuits (from the biscuit section in the supermarket) mixed in with a light diet.  That should act as a 'binder'.


----------



## TheresaW (30 August 2017)

Thank you. Will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Umbongo (30 August 2017)

A bit of chicken/rice/scrambled egg, veterinary gastrointestinal diet or wet chappie is ok for a couple of days until it clears up. Then gradually introduce her normal food. Are you going to keep her on the breeders food or change it? You can also try something like yudigest or prokolin.


----------



## maisie06 (30 August 2017)

I used Animology digestion plus capsules they did the trick and I always keep some Ceva logic Dia-stop on hand too.


----------



## druid (30 August 2017)

Add rice to her normal food to help firm her up or just give her rice an chicken for 24h.

ProMax/Diahalt or similar are very helpful if you can get them


----------



## Aru (31 August 2017)

Prokaolin or equuvalent can help.generally though a bland food diet-boiled chicken and white rice/plain(no butter or milk) scrambled eggs and white rice..white fish and rice....or i/d or original chappie tins for a few days until everything firms up should work without need for meds.
Boiled white rice is great for gi issues as its a slow release carb source and also helps with increasing fibre to firm up poo and water regulation in the gi tract so even adding that to normal food can help.
It is likely just down to the stress of moves etc if shes clinically fine.
Fasting is no longer recommended for diarrhoea in dogs.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 August 2017)

Child version of kaolin from chemist. 

One of mine (adult) was regularly sick for days. I 're-set' him using Pepto Bismol in every meal. Probably the wrong thing entirely.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 August 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			&#8230;. . I 're-set' him using Pepto Bismol in every meal. Probably the wrong thing entirely.
		
Click to expand...

How strange,  50 years ago we could get what was called Bismuth.  If that didn't work,  then nothing did!

Administered with care and proportionally to body weight,  I'd also give K&M (Kaolin),  a try.

Just a thought for those with experience,  I've added careful salt levels to the diets of calves,  foals and lambs,  and it always seems to work. Would a 'pinch' of salt help with drying up liquid expelling pups?

Alec.


----------



## TheresaW (2 September 2017)

Puppy is still the same, some poos really normal, but others like mr whippy ice cream. Only way I can describe it, sorry.

Aled is now poorly, don't know if unrelated or not. Early hours of Friday morning, woke me about 3am to go out. Wouldn't touch his breakfast yesterday morning, and was sick about an hour later, all undigested biscuit from night before. Wouldn't eat his dinner last night, and again woke me about 4am this morning to go outside.

Couldn't tempt him to eat this morning, so called vet. At the time, I was boiling some chicken and rice which he was interested in. Vet has given me some promax, managed to get just over half the dose into him. He ate all his chicken and rice this morning, but won't touch it tonight.  He's drinking, and although quiet, keeps bringing his toys for us to throw for him.

His toilet is like water.  Any ideas?


----------



## Equi (2 September 2017)

I always give probiotic when mine has an upset tummy, and just small meals of chick/rice until it clears. As for the puppy, what age and how many times are you feeding it?


----------



## TheresaW (2 September 2017)

Puppy is 11 weeks. Shes been on pedigree vital puppy, as that is what the breeder was feeding, and didn't want to change it too quickly. She did have some chicken and rice today. Ate all her chicken and some of the rice. 

She is offered food 4 times a day, but will only pick at the food during the day. Always eats all of her breakfast, and most of her tea.


----------



## Equi (2 September 2017)

Id want to get that changed asap, horrible brand of food. Akin to bakers!  If shes only really wanting to eat twice a day i would offer it twice a day, if you think shes too hungry offer it three times...4 times might just be too much for her and too much food can cause the squits. 

Here is a good site to read up about dog foods and what should be best to feed but you have to trial and error with your own animal..just don't think taht if she doesnt eat one meal she will die and go back to a food she will eat (the reason so many feed bakers is that its "all the dog will eat" cause its full of sugar!) shell eat when shes hungry enough to. 

https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/


----------



## Alec Swan (2 September 2017)

TheresaW said:



			Puppy is 11 weeks. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Having reared a pup or two, I would avoid AT ALL COSTS,  those complete feeds which are over 16% protein &#8230;&#8230;.. that's point one.  If luna is the only dog in the house,  then at 11 weeks,  I'd be feeding her on kitchen scraps (YEP,  including the cooked chicken carcasses),  when we do a roast we can soak her biscuits in the left over gravy,  and apart from potato which I'm told that dogs can't digest,  the pup would have all the left overs including the greens and that's point two.

Point three is that I would be cautious in the extreme of those ready and prepared feeds which assure us that they give the puppy &#8212; everything that they need&#8212;.  Most of these complete feeds can be dangerous to growing pups.  When we're assured that the dieticians know best,  and then we look at the protein contents in many of the prepared feeds that many of our vets promote,  then I wonder if they aren't just laying a path for further and costly surgery.

Alec.


----------



## TheresaW (2 September 2017)

Thank you. I wonder if this has caused Aleds issues too then. He usually eats anything, generally we feed Arden Grange or Harringtons. We got him some adult Vital too, so he didn't feel left out?


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 September 2017)

Pedigree isn't a great food.
I agree about rocket fuel levels of protein in dried food for pups, particularly fast growing large breeds.
If you look at the protein levels in pre-prepared raw feeds where the main content is meat and bone, even in the puppy foods, they are nowhere near that of the dry foods.


----------



## TheresaW (2 September 2017)

All the pedigree is going in the bin.

Just offered Aled his tea, and he ate all the chicken, but not the rice.

Scrambled eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 September 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			How strange,  50 years ago we could get what was called Bismuth.  If that didn't work,  then nothing did!

Administered with care and proportionally to body weight,  I'd also give K&M (Kaolin),  a try.
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Just a word of caution, avoid the kaolin that contains morphine. It's now illegal, which doesn't bother my local very old fashioned chemist and the morphine can be fatal to dogs. I spoke to the other springer owner in the street today and recommended a teaspoon or two. 



TheresaW said:



			Puppy is still the same, some poos really normal, but others like mr whippy ice cream. Only way I can describe it, sorry.

His toilet is like water.  Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Kaolin, syringed if he's not eating properly. Give him whatever he'll eat. Keep up with the chicken, rice, try white fish too. Scrambled egg is fab and will hopefully firm him up. If he'll eat it, bio natural yoghurt seems to help my lot. I handfed mine when they were sick. I've had two bouts of all three being sick, one after the other. I think it was a bug, but given how little yours is, I'd be very careful. 

Ask the vet to do a poo sample for gardia. Where's he from? A reliable pedigree breeder? Has he been wormed, do you know? 

You're right to bin the Pedigree, it's very poor quality, IMO.


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Aled isn't the puppy, he's our old boy. His worming is up to date.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 September 2017)

TheresaW said:



			Aled isn't the puppy, he's our old boy. His worming is up to date.
		
Click to expand...

if it doesnt clear/improve by tomorrow I would get them both tested for giardia etc(take a faecal in for both of them). You can get kaolin especially for pets-I always keep some kaogel in the drawer. it could just be the change in food that set Aled off but as he's elderly I'd get him checked out.


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Thank you. I may phone the vets today, our practice is closed, but the branch in the next town is open today. We were registered with them before the one in our town opened. 

Wouldn't eat the scrambled egg.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2017)

On the protein levels in food, (as a by the by), most puppy completes are nealry 30% protein, it is astounding! Pen is on 24% and is mad as a bunch of frogs on that. She only ahs that as a base and has scraps and odds and sods on top. 
When mum rehomed her collie, who had always been fed Bakers, the dog went on complete hunger strike when faced with real 'brown' food. It is like stopping McDs and making a child eat a proper balanced plateful. 
I am sure huskies have odd dietary requirements, isn't their metabolism designed to cope with very little? I wonder if Blackcob could help? (Or any husky owner). 
I agree about taking the faecal sample in. How were the pups kept? Was she still with mum or was she weaned?


----------



## Patchworkpony (3 September 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Having reared a pup or two, I would avoid AT ALL COSTS,  those complete feeds which are over 16% protein &#8230;&#8230;.. that's point one.  If luna is the only dog in the house,  then at 11 weeks,  I'd be feeding her on kitchen scraps (YEP,  including the cooked chicken carcasses),  when we do a roast we can soak her biscuits in the left over gravy,  and apart from potato which I'm told that dogs can't digest,  the pup would have all the left overs including the greens and that's point two.

Point three is that I would be cautious in the extreme of those ready and prepared feeds which assure us that they give the puppy &#8212; everything that they need&#8212;.  Most of these complete feeds can be dangerous to growing pups.  When we're assured that the dieticians know best,  and then we look at the protein contents in many of the prepared feeds that many of our vets promote,  then I wonder if they aren't just laying a path for further and costly surgery.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Alec when you say complete feeds do you just mean the dry kibble or do you mean wet foods as well? I do agree about giving pups kitchen leftovers, in addition to other things, since this is usually good quality food that is varied and if you eat organic (which we do) then you know a pup is getting a varied diet instead of the same thing everyday. We are having roast chicken for lunch today so Lark will get some chicken, carrots and peas tonight.


----------



## Patchworkpony (3 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			She only ahs that as a base and has scraps and odds and sods on top.
		
Click to expand...

 Just out of interest what scraps and odds and sods do you give her? While I am avoiding grain like the plague I am wondering what other extras to feed that are healthy and not just high protein meat.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2017)

Patchworkpony said:



			Just out of interest what scraps and odds and sods do you give her? While I am avoiding grain like the plague I am wondering what other extras to feed that are healthy and not just high protein meat.
		
Click to expand...

They really have everything, so yes they have wheat and grain, although I spend a fortune on grain free food! If we have curry, they have leftover curry etc. Also I always cook extra veg and they have those. Literally anytnig that gets scraped off our plates goes in the dogs. I make stock out of carcasses and bones and they have that, when I am not making soup.


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Aled has a vet appt at 3.45. All the pedigree has been thrown away, and have got his Arden Grange again, still not interested in eating it though. 

As for puppy, have got some Wainwrights grain free lamb and rice to try her on.  One of the husky owners at work feeds it to her dog.

Aled has always had scraps after dinner, will start giving the pup some too.


----------



## Thistle (3 September 2017)

I was chatting to a local Husky breeder/racing kennel last week. She feeds a mostly meat based raw diet and Skinners duck and rice kibble if they're away racing. She feels that Huskies aren't evolved to eat some things, particularly veg based stuff as that isn't generally found where they come from.

She has 40 huskies all in fantastic condition.


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Thank you. All advice is welcome and taken on board.


----------



## druid (3 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			On the protein levels in food, (as a by the by), most puppy completes are nealry 30% protein, it is astounding! Pen is on 24% and is mad as a bunch of frogs on that. She only ahs that as a base and has scraps and odds and sods on top. 
When mum rehomed her collie, who had always been fed Bakers, the dog went on complete hunger strike when faced with real 'brown' food. It is like stopping McDs and making a child eat a proper balanced plateful. 
I am sure huskies have odd dietary requirements, isn't their metabolism designed to cope with very little? I wonder if Blackcob could help? (Or any husky owner). 
I agree about taking the faecal sample in. How were the pups kept? Was she still with mum or was she weaned?
		
Click to expand...

High protein does not make dogs "hyper" - any excess protein is just excreted in the urine. If it genuinely made dogs mad anyone giving leftover chicken, raw or the like would have over excited untrainable dogs. They don't.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2017)

druid said:



			High protein does not make dogs "hyper" - any excess protein is just excreted in the urine. If it genuinely made dogs mad anyone giving leftover chicken, raw or the like would have over excited untrainable dogs. They don't.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it did, really, but my mother keeps saying the dog needs less to eat, or cheaper food. Drives me mad. She is just a 7 month old working bred labrador, and life is good and full of things to do.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 September 2017)

druid said:



			High protein does not make dogs "hyper" - any excess protein is just excreted in the urine. If it genuinely made dogs mad anyone giving leftover chicken, raw or the like would have over excited untrainable dogs. They don't.
		
Click to expand...

25 years ago when I got my rescue beardie/border cross he was properly hyper-wall of death hyper all the time and lean as anything. behaviourist told me to put him on a higher protein and higher fat diet and the difference was amazing in the space of a week (and before people gasp at the high fat thing, it wasnt a fatty diet, just a few % more than cheaper food). He was on ***** before that though. I expect the school of thought has changed now though.


----------



## blackcob (3 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I am sure huskies have odd dietary requirements, isn't their metabolism designed to cope with very little? I wonder if Blackcob could help? (Or any husky owner).
		
Click to expand...

Their metabolisms are amazing, some of the research on long distance dogs is just incredible, they can actively switch fuel sources and start burning fat directly from the bloodstream instead of relying on glycogen from muscle cells, making themselves almost fatigue-proof.  

I have only anecdata to offer for odd dietary requirements but it's my experience that most sibes don't cope well with grain based diets, certainly Pedigree would result in instant orange bum explosions for mine, for which I'd be dosing them with one of the binding probiotic pastes (Promax/Canikur/Protexin etc.)


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Thank you BlackCob. All previous food has been binned, and I've bought her grain free.  Her poop today has been pretty normal. She's had no pedigree since Friday.

We've just got back from the vet with Aled. I got him an earlier appt as he suddenly evacuated what looked like pure blood from his rear end.  The vet has given us a course of AB's to start him on tonight. His temp was normal, not dehydrated.  She doesn't think he has a blockage as he would be vomiting what little he is eating.

She has taken a swab to test for parvo, should get the result in the next hour or so.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2017)

TheresaW said:



			Thank you BlackCob. All previous food has been binned, and I've bought her grain free.  Her poop today has been pretty normal. She's had no pedigree since Friday.

We've just got back from the vet with Aled. I got him an earlier appt as he suddenly evacuated what looked like pure blood from his rear end.  The vet has given us a course of AB's to start him on tonight. His temp was normal, not dehydrated.  She doesn't think he has a blockage as he would be vomiting what little he is eating.

She has taken a swab to test for parvo, should get the result in the next hour or so.
		
Click to expand...

Did they test for giardia? I am glad Luna at least seems on the mend.


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

We couldn't collect a sample, it was soaked into the ground before you could blink. Will keep trying though. 

Another question, how do we get the pills in him?  Just bought him a bit of rump steak, not interested. Philadelphia cheese (recommended by vet), not interested. If we try and force them into him, he will bite us.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2017)

I just chuck them at the labs! Mum has the same problem with her collie, I think she makes ham parcels. Maybe seafood? Do you have any tinned cat food?


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Yes, will try some of that. Thing is, he usually eats everything that's put in front of him.  Been given a selection and not interested at all. 

His parvo test was negative.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 September 2017)

anything really smelly to stimulate his apetite-mackerel in tom sauce, pate, cat food, cheddar, chubb or sometimes even porridge does the trick (let it go almost cold if putting meds in.


----------



## cobgoblin (3 September 2017)

Have you tried stinky blue cheese? Or bacon?


----------



## {97702} (3 September 2017)

TheresaW said:



			We couldn't collect a sample, it was soaked into the ground before you could blink. Will keep trying though. 

Another question, how do we get the pills in him?  Just bought him a bit of rump steak, not interested. Philadelphia cheese (recommended by vet), not interested. If we try and force them into him, he will bite us.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he gets well soon TW but in the meantime can I come and live at yours and be fed rump steak and Philadelphia please   

Must admit I always pop tablets down the greyhound's throats - interesting with such long jaws and lots of teeth!  - otherwise that thinly sliced ham gives 100% success rate for me, I know it is very salty so would never feed lots of it but the dogs love it!


----------



## TheresaW (3 September 2017)

Lev, even we don't eat like that 

He has just eaten a teaspoon size bit of tuna with 1/4 pill in it. Won't eat any more yet, will try in a bit. He needs 1 1/2 pills twice a day. So far we've got half in him over last 3 hours.

On another note, Luna's last 2 poos have been completely normal, even if they were indoors!


----------

